# [SOLVED] boot log file - udevd error at boot

## Joseph_sys

Which file contain all the message that scrolling though the screen when machine boots?

I've getting some udevd error poping up after upgrade to udev-103Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Dec 02, 2006 6:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

on console: dmesg

You can also have a look at /var/log/messages.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> on console: dmesg
> 
> You can also have a look at /var/log/messages.

 

No, it is not in dmesg log.

The error comes from "Starting udevd ..." 

How to restart it manually so I can capture these errors?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

on console:

cd /etc/init.d

udev start

----------

## wynn

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> No, it is not in dmesg log.
> 
> The error comes from "Starting udevd ..." 
> 
> How to restart it manually so I can capture these errors?

 It seems that /var/log/dmesg only has the kernel messages up to the start of init. You should be able to see the udev error messages in /var/log/messages. If this is not enough you can get extra output by changing

```
udev_log="err"
```

to

```
udev_log="debug"
```

There is also an intermediate stage "info".

If you are rerunning udev, as Keruskerfuerst suggests, you can run

```
udevcontrol log_priority="debug"
```

first to get the extra output. This will again appear in /var/log/messages.

Note that "debug" gives you a huge amount of output on the screen as well as in /var/log/messages. If the default "err" doesn't show you what you want to see, you might like to try "info" first.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> on console:
> 
> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> udev start

 

I DO NOT have the udev in /etc/inid.d

I just follow the instruction from latest Gentoo weekly newsletter: 27 November 2006 when upgrading udev in section:

Coldplug deprecated by udev-103 update? / udev and coldplug blocking each other!

It seems to be straight forward unmerge coldplug; emerge udev-103; rc-update delete coldplug; rm /etc/init.d/coldplug

Did I miss something?  And yes, I run dispatch-conf and etc-update (there was nothing to do)

In addition it seems to me this Gentoo user guide is obsolete as well:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *wynn wrote:*   

> [snip]It seems that /var/log/dmesg only has the kernel messages up to the start of init. You should be able to see the udev error messages in /var/log/messages. If this is not enough you can get extra output by changing
> 
> ```
> udev_log="err"
> ```
> ...

 

It seems to me something must have gone wrong during udev upgrade, as I've mentioned above, I unmerge coldplug and emerge udev-103 but I do not have udevd or udev in /etc/inid.d  there is no udev in /etc/conf.d

So I have no udev.log error file in /var/log/

I think you are referring to in " udev_log="err"" to configuration file udevd or udev which I should have in /etc/conf.d 

Though I get some output errors from ....log/messages:  

```
cat /var/log/messages |grep udevd

Dec  2 01:09:10 syscon1 udevd[6914]: init_udevd_socket: bind failed: Address already in use

Dec  2 01:09:10 syscon1 udevd[6914]: main: another udev daemon already running

Dec  2 01:09:17 syscon1 udevd[6917]: init_udevd_socket: bind failed: Address already in use

Dec  2 01:09:17 syscon1 udevd[6917]: main: another udev daemon already running

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules:4'

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules:5'

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules:6'

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules:7'

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules:8'

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/30-svgalib.rules:1'

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Dec  2 09:34:16 syscon1 udevd[8400]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/48-qemu.rules:1'
```

----------

## wynn

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> It seems to me something must have gone wrong during udev upgrade, as I've mentioned above, I unmerge coldplug and emerge udev-103 but I do not have udevd or udev in /etc/inid.d  there is no udev in /etc/conf.d

 You can find out the files which are installed by udev by

```
equery files sys-fs/udev
```

You will see, as you have said, that there is no udev or udevd in /etc/init.d and there is no udev in /etc/conf.d either.

The configuration file for udev is in /etc/udev/udev.conf.

I don't think it is possible to restart it as it runs as a daemon

```
$ ps auxww|grep udev

root      1105  0.0  0.0   2008   900 ?        S<s  15:09   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
```

restarting it might cause it to remove all the /dev entries it has created. *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> So I have no udev.log error file in /var/log/

 No, you won't have. Its messages are sent to /var/log/messages.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> I think you are referring to in " udev_log="err"" to configuration file udevd or udev which I should have in /etc/conf.d

 As above, the configuration file for udev is /etc/udev/udev.conf, it is not in /etc/conf.d

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Though I get some output errors from ....log/messages:  
> 
> ```
> cat /var/log/messages |grep udevd
> 
> ...

 Yes, these are the ones to look for.

I haven't got /etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules, /etc/udev/rules.d/30-svgalib.rules or /etc/udev/rules.d/48-qemu.rules here so I can't say what it wrong with them but, guessing, 10-zaptel.rules and 30-svgalib.rules have KERNEL="xxx" where it should be KERNEL=="xxx" in lines 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 of 10-zaptel.rules and line 1 of 30-svgalib.rules. Something is wrong with line 1 of 48-qemu.rules but you will have to look at it to see.

These are perhaps rules installed by net-misc/zaptel, media-libs/svgalib and app-emulation/qemu which do not conform to the udev syntax rules which now appear to be enforced: use "==" when you want to test to equality or a match, use "=" only when you want to set a variable.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *wynn wrote:*   

> [snip]Yes, these are the ones to look for.
> 
> I haven't got /etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules, /etc/udev/rules.d/30-svgalib.rules or /etc/udev/rules.d/48-qemu.rules here so I can't say what it wrong with them but, guessing, 10-zaptel.rules and 30-svgalib.rules have KERNEL="xxx" where it should be KERNEL=="xxx" in lines 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 of 10-zaptel.rules and line 1 of 30-svgalib.rules. Something is wrong with line 1 of 48-qemu.rules but you will have to look at it to see.
> 
> These are perhaps rules installed by net-misc/zaptel, media-libs/svgalib and app-emulation/qemu which do not conform to the udev syntax rules which now appear to be enforced: use "==" when you want to test to equality or a match, use "=" only when you want to set a variable.

 

Thank you you, you seemed to answered my questions.

From the above error messages:

error: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-zaptel.rules

I just delete this rule (move it to a safe place); I'm no longer using zaptel.

```
error: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/30-svgalib.rules

I've changed from:

KERNEL="svga*", NAME="%k", MODE="0660", GROUP="video"

to:

KERNEL=="svga*", NAME="%k", MODE="0660", GROUP="video"
```

```
same with error: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/48-qemu.rules

I've changed from:

KERNEL="kqemu*",           NAME="%k", GROUP="qemu", MODE="0660"

to: 

KERNEL=="kqemu*",           NAME="%k", GROUP="qemu", MODE="0660"
```

That has fixed these rules, there are no longer error messages at boot with "udevd" 

Though, why weren't these rules fixed during upgrade to udev-103 ??? one might ever know.

So ths topic is [SOLVED] 

Thank you to all who replied!

----------

## wynn

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Though, why weren't these rules fixed during upgrade to udev-103 ??? one might ever know.

 It's really the app's responsibility to correct them if they need correcting. Perhaps, emerge'ng media-libs/svgalib and app-emulation/qemu again would have fixed them. Perhaps   :Smile: 

----------

